# Digital Management users...



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Could you post where you setup your controller?
Ive seen a bunch of people just mount it where the ashtray is but i'm looking for different ideas.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Digital Management users... (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

simple and easy to reach and see


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to help you install it.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Wonder how hard it would be to disassemble the controller and paint it black. That'd be super stealthy.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i did disassemble it, but i painted it the same color as the top half of my dash. it was polished aluminum


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Digital Management users... (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_simple and easy to reach and see









where i put mine, mine is on velcro, so if i go somewhere i just put it in the center console..this way also if it ever goes in for work, i can easily just air it all the way up, and remove the controller easily so they don't mess with it...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Digital Management users... (Us2bA4dr)*

i think there was a thread out there for this already


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Digital Management users... (FastAndFurious)*

I think the other thread is just showing trunk setups. Didn't 
find anything about controller placement. 
Joe the indash looks clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

I still need to firgure out where to mount mine


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*

I the Dakota Digital fits nicely in the center console if you have one. You just need to trim a little bit of the sides out so it slides in. I will post a picture of mine when I get back from deployment in May.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

cleeeeean


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I wish I had a fancy compartment in my mk4.







I am in the same situation trying to figure out where my autopilot controller will go.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

autopilot fits in the ash tray just fine in a mk4


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yea I thought of that, but haven't seen a lot of examples of it mounted in there. I am not sure if its just placed in there or actually molded in there. This one seems to be a decent amount of work and having to make a cover for the opened part of the ashtray








I am sure Ill figure out something when the time comes for the install.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

^^ that's what i was originally planing. 
Putting the autopilot in the ashtray and still being able to cover it with the lid. So when i need to hide it, you just keep the cover closed,slide cover back when needed.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

anyone else? i know theres a ton other digital users


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_^^ that's what i was originally planing. 
Putting the autopilot in the ashtray and still being able to cover it with the lid. So when i need to hide it, you just keep the cover closed,slide cover back when needed.

i like that idea alot. dump it..close it .... done...


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im also wondering if anyone has done this. Im trying to hide my controller. Plus i dont smoke so an ashtray is a waste anyway.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (holywhitebread)*

hahaif anyone has a bagged car smokes in it..... Is a dumb**** IMO


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GnarPassatWagon)*

heres a few i've done.
I'll Have a few more to post up after the weekend also


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

you have pics of the build for that ?


_Modified by bklnstunt718 at 6:01 AM 3-9-2010_


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

2x


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (plush-automotive)*

first one looks clean, what material is it resting in? piece of cut out plastic?

second one is awesome, but you forgot to cut out the 3 preset buttons!


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

cheers i'll get a build thread up soon on my mk 5. the material they are sat in is genuine alcantara
I don't need the cut out for the 3 preset buttons dude as it is intergated into my steering wheel controls on my audi rs4 steering wheel























+ all up
_ all down
Sport button ride height
set button to turn my set/headunit on without the keys in the ignition
There is also an override built in so that i can't hit the all down button by mistake while driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (plush-automotive)*

luke, that's badass! 
did you get those pieces? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Cheers dude,
Yes i got the bags mate all fitted and ready to rock this weekend for the opening show could you shoot me across the invoice for them at all?
Thanks again Andrew for the help much appreiated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yessir








glad you got them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
are you headed to ultimate dubs?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yes mate i will be at ultimate dubs probabbly catching up on some sleep though ha ha i'm properly tired with getting all these cars bagged in time


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

understandable! if you see wyman or chris kennedy be sure to give them a swift kick...


----------



## goshawks00 (Jan 26, 2010)

I see several ART and Airlift units, a dakota unit, does anyone use Accuair? 
I hate to pimp this topic but can you guys tell me why you chose the unit you did? Cost? Most user friendly? What? Thanks i am in the market for a new setup and am very interested in your choices? 
Barry


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (goshawks00)*

theres a ton of others on here using the accuair setup, if you can afford it, its a very smart and reliable setup.
I choose to go with the autopilot unit because it was user friendly and it is plug and play for my setup. So overall easy to use, and less work to install.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

anyone else want to show their setup?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

now the weekend and the first show of the year hear in the uk is out of the way here are a few more i have done for people all using easystreet


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

very clean. I like the mirror idea, except i need my mirror. Is that the backside of it?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

no the mirror is the controller hear iin the uk the law is you only need 2 of your 3 mirrors so we were ale to get rid of it. Also he is running a double din screen in the dash which we have talked about wirering a rear veiw camera into the rear so he can still have the same (well better vision) on the rear in his screen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

Nice work plush i was talkin to darren about the controller location at UD nice idea if the camera gets fitted as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*









super sick idea


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Cheers Doey, yeah wanted to do something a little different with the controller and with the whole double din thing availbale to us when i bounced it off darren he loved it. 
That was one crazy ass build as in deadlines and late nights for us all ha ha


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

i like that tt knob /interior. 
Is that wrinkle black powdercoat?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

yes it is matey heres some more pics of the car crackle wheels as well


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

plush's work once again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

here are some of the ones I've done... I dont have pictures of a bunch of others. This is for digital controllers only, i have a few others of Dakota digital gauges
nothing all crazy...


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Not a vw, but im pretty much mounting mine in the same place as most of you guys, in my ashtray.


----------

